# Interesting blog post



## yellow11 (May 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Just would like to flag this blog post I came across the other day though it was written a while ago -





__





my (current) opinion on FMO3 MALODOR (imho Fecal Body Odor)


A blog about systemic/metabolic body odor/halitosis, fecal body odor, metabolic malodors, trimethylaminuria, tmau, fish odor syndrome.




systemicbodyodor.blogspot.com





It strikes me as making a lot of sense so it might be worth a few minutes of your time


----------

